# Tell me about wizards and elfs...



## Viewman (Dec 23, 2002)

Is there a kind man (or girl??) there can tell me some about elfs and wizards? 
Ranks?
colors?
Were to live?
Work?
And so on?
I will be very happy if here is one or two there wann tell me some


----------



## Gil-Galad (Dec 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spidr _
> *Is there a kind man (or girl??) there can tell me some about elfs and wizards?
> Ranks?
> colors?
> ...


The information you want is actually so much that you should read some books to understand everything.
I'll help you about wizards.They are Maiar (a kind of gods,servants to Valar-other gods),they are immortal spirits,just like Sauron,and only thier body can die.They are sent in ME about 1000 year of III ages by Manwe to help peolpe to stop Sauron.Wizards have enough power to stop Sauron,but they should not use their powers,cause people should defeat him by their own powers.The idea is that ME is created for men and they have to learn how to survive,so they have to defeat Sauron with some Maiar's help.Five wizards come to ME.Curunir(Saruman the White),Aiwendil(Radagast the Brown),Olorin(Gandalf the Grey) and other two who were blue wizards.
As I said the information is too much so if you have read TLOTR read The Silmarillion and Unfinished Tales.
Welcome Spidr


----------



## Viewman (Dec 23, 2002)

Thx that helped 
i know it wass a lot to ask hehe bt maybe there will come one with a lot of time else i must buy a loooot of books *G*
And thx for W


----------



## Finduilas (Dec 23, 2002)

Here is a bit of help too:
Wizards-
White - Sarumen/Gandalf
Grey - Gandalf
Brown - Radagast
Blue - Pollando and Alatar


----------



## Gil-Galad (Dec 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Finduilas _
> *Here is a bit of help too:
> Wizards-
> White - Sarumen/Gandalf
> ...


It's Saruman and Pallando. 
Almost nothing is known for the two blue wizards.But it is said they probably went to the south and began to do thing close to the occultism.


----------



## Viewman (Dec 23, 2002)

Thx a lot  if everone post a bit like that it really would be great


----------



## Aglarthalion (Dec 23, 2002)

There's a little bit of broad information about Elves in Appendix F of Return of the King, which you may find useful. I'd also suggest reading through Of the Rings of Power and the Third Age in The Silmarillion, which contains some infomation about the Istari (Wizards).

But still, I'd go with Gil-Galad's view and suggest that the best way for you to learn is to read LotR, and perhaps even before that read The Silmarillion.  It's okay to glean infomation from the books, but in order to understand the full scope of what is read, reading the books (in my case, multiple times) entirely is the best way to learn and understand.

Regards,

Aglarthalion Ainagil


----------



## BlackCaptain (Dec 23, 2002)

The elves, were the children awaiting from Eru. When the world was first made, Eru wanted to populate the world with others besided Valar. These were elves, and they waited until the age of the Trees to be awakened in the West. They dwelt in Aman, or the Undying Lands, and soon after went to middle earth when the Silmarills were captured. There was Noldor, Sindar, and Quendi. They together were the Eldar.

They inhabited Belriand.

Were did you guys learn about the blue wizards?!?!?! I did not know this!
Speak!


----------



## Gil-Galad (Dec 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MorgulKing _
> *Were did you guys learn about the blue wizards?!?!?! I did not know this!
> Speak! *


Unfinished Tales.......


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Dec 23, 2002)

Hey if you PM me your email address I can email you the Silmarillion and Unfinished Tales on Word and those have a lot of information on elves, wizards, dwarves, drúedain, etc.


----------



## Maeglin (Dec 23, 2002)

I think they may also have been briefly mentioned in The Sil or the Appendices to LotR, not directly though, it pretty much just said that there were 2 others, but it is not really known how many Istari (wizards) there are, only in the North of Middle-Earth is the number known.


----------



## Viewman (Dec 24, 2002)

Thx a lot all


----------



## BlackCaptain (Dec 24, 2002)

Yes, i have the hobbit, LOTR, Silmarillion, Unfinished tales, and soon to have Lost tales. Im working right now on finishint ROTK, and im halfway trhu Silmarillion. I know its stupid to be reading both, so im saving The Silmarillion for when im done with others. 
And does it make much sense that there are 2 Blue Wizards? That sounds strange. There should be a Red! Or better yet, Black! 
It wouldve been cool if Sauraman was transformed into the Black Wizard when he turned evil. 

Gandalf the White
Sauraman the Black
Radagast the Brown
Alatar the Red
Pollando the Blue

Now theres rankings for ya


----------



## Maeglin (Dec 24, 2002)

Morgulking there are 2 Blue Wizards because Allatar was the original one, and Pallando came only as his friend, Allatar requested it. Or maybe Pallado was the original and Allatar was the original, but that does not matter, the point is thats the reason why there were 2.


----------



## The lidless Eye (Dec 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MorgulKing _
> Gandalf the White
> Sauraman the Black
> Radagast the Brown
> ...



When Saruman turned to the dark ways, he named him self "Saruman the many-colored". And why a red wizard? Sauron is the lord of darkness and chaos. The wizards fight the evil things, chaos is among them.


----------



## Viewman (Dec 25, 2002)

All right i wil begin read em now 
But can anyone tell me wat a wizards interest and hobbys normalu are?


----------



## Maeglin (Dec 25, 2002)

umm if they're evil, blowing stuff up, using orcs to kill everything and everyone. If they're good, blowing stuff up, persuading elves, men, and dwarves to kill orcs and bad wizards and creatures.


----------



## Celebthôl (Dec 25, 2002)

Hey Spidr, heres a kick @$$ site with everything you could ever wasnt to know on Middle Earth on/in it http://www.glyphweb.com/arda/
enjoy!

Thôl


----------



## Viewman (Dec 25, 2002)

K thx but wat those lowing stuff up and persuading means? sry my english is not so well


----------



## Maeglin (Dec 25, 2002)

ha ha ok well blowing stuff up is basically creating explosions, or fireworks if you will. Persuading means they basically tell them what to and try their hardest to get them to listen.


----------



## Viewman (Dec 25, 2002)

Ok thx  also wat i forth but wasnt sure  thx


----------



## Nefmariel (Dec 26, 2002)

I've pm-ed you on the subject glad that you got what you needed. pm you later.


----------



## Viewman (Dec 26, 2002)

KK  Thx nef  its ok i call you neff right?


----------



## Viewman (Dec 26, 2002)

Just nef not neff heh


----------



## Finduilas (Jan 1, 2003)

Ok,here I'm posting some information:

Alatar



> Alatar one of the Blue Wizards. If Alatar was his name in as Maia in Valinor i do not know but it might be so. Alatar was chosen with Pallando, the other Blue Wizard, by Oromë to go to Middle-Earth as emissaries from the Valar but Alatar`s ( And Pallando`s ) tasks lay in the far South and in Rhûn. That it became Alatar and Pallando might not be that strange, they were of Oromë`s Maiar and as such had a far better knoledge of those lands since Oromë often in the youth of Middle-Earth had travelled much in those countries.





> Alatar came with Pallando as number two and three to the shores of Middle-Earth and were welcomed by Cirdan. after there arrival they journied with Saruman into the East from where they never returned and the Men of North knew very little about them save they were called Ithryn Illuin; the Blue Wizards because of there sea-blue cloth.



Gandalf
Mithrandir
Incánus
Tharkun
Olòrin.
Hasupada.




> In middle-Earth Gandalf sought no renown. His triumph was in the uprising of the fallen, and his joy was in the renewal of hope. The name of Gandalf in the blessed land was Olórin. In T.A., during the adventure of Bilbo in the story "There and back again.", Gandalf found the sword Glamdring in the cave of Bert, William and Tom, and he wore it through the rest of the Third Age and in the War of the Ring. Gandalf seemed the least of the Wizards, he was less tall, and in looks more aged, grey-haired and grey-clad, and leaning onto a staff.





> Mithrandir was the name he was given among the Elves and translated to our tongue it would mean Grey-Wanderer.





> Incànus was the name he ( Maybe ) was given, very early after his arrival to Middle-Earth, in Gondor. Well Gandalf did not say it was given to him in Gondor, but that it was what he was called in the South.In the early years of the T.A. the ancient Gondor stretched much further down South, than in the period where the tale of the great ring-war unfurled. Men from Númenorë had explored the coasts of Middle-Earth far Southward, and settlements beyond Umbar had been established. But they were the first to be absorbed in the years to come and Harad; far or near, just means South. The name Incànus is / was a devised Quenya name, it is not a directly and original Quenya, or Sindarin, word but a constructed one, made of the Quenya elements in(id) = Mind and Kan/Cànu = ruler / governor / Chieftain. But, for whatever it is, it later became obsolete and was only remembered by the learned in Gondor. As a curiosum it can be mentioned that in the Thains Book, there was a note, saying that it is a form adapted to Quenya of a word in the tongue of the Haradrim, simply meaning North-spy.





> Tharkun was the name he was given among the Dwarves and it is told to mean Staff-Man.





> Hasupada was a name of him in Rohan. It derives from the old english word Hasu-, inflicted Hasw-, meaning grey or ashen.





> Gandalf was wearing a blue high pointed hat, a long grey cloak, a silver scarf and big black boots. He had a long white beard and huge bushy eyebrows.


Third age


> T.A.1000. Gandalf came to the shores of Middle-Earth as the fifth and last of the Istari around the T.A.1000 and he appeared in the West early in the 1100 century of that age. At the arrival he was welcomed by Cirdan, who from their first meeting, at the Grey Havens divined in him the greatest spirit and the wisest, and he gave to him the Red Ring Narya, he had kept safe there and had been given himself from Gil-Galad.





> T.A.2850. Thráin II. is kept as prisoner in the dungeons of Dol Guldur and he perish there in torment in 2850, but before he dies Gandalf enters the dungeons and finds him. He was too far away to even remember his own name but he hands Gandalf a map and a key before he dies.





> T.A.2941. Gandalf saved Bilbo and the Dwarves from Tom, Bert and William in Throllshaws. He finds Glamdring in their cave and use it later to kill the lord of the mountain-throlls in Hithaeglir. After he had brought the company to Beorn he left Thorin II, Bilbo and the other 12 Dwarves at the Forest Gate into Mirkwood. He went to the Council of the Wizards and Sauron was expelled of Dol Guldur and Mirkwood. Now Gandalf journied to the Lonely Mountain where he found dark clouds gathering and a battle being prepared.


----------



## Finduilas (Jan 1, 2003)

Pallando



> Pallando one of the Blue Wizards. If Palando was his name in as Maia in Valinor i do not know but it might be so since the name contains, despite the spelling of it, the Quenya word Palan = Afar, as in Palantir and Palarran the ship = Far Wanderer. Pallando was chosen with Alatar, the other Blue Wizard, by Oromë to go to Middle-Earth as emissaries from the Valar but Pallandos ( And Alatars ) tasks lay in the far South and in Rhûn. That it became Pallando and Alatar might not be that strange, they were of Oromë`s Maiar and as such had a far better knoledge of those lands since Oromë often in the youth of Middle-Earth had travelled much in those countries





> Pallando came with Alatar as number two and three to the shores of Middle-Earth and were welcomed by Cirdan. after there arrival they journied with Saruman into the East from where they never returned and the Men of North knew very little about them save they were called Ithryn Illuin; the Blue Wizards because of there sea-blue cloth.



Radagast

Aiwendil.

the Brown.



> Radagast after arriving to Middle-Earth as the fourth of the wizards took home at Rhosgobel, He was mainly interested; and maybe his mission was, in the care of birds, beast and plants. At least he spend his days among the wild creatures. His name is said to be a name deriving / given from the men of the vales of Anduin, the ancestors of the Rohirrim and the name Radagast means in the tongue of Númenore Tender of Beasts. His "nick-name" the Brown indicates simply his clothing who were earthen brown. His name then indicates that the Men in the upper vales of Anduin once were under some influence of Númerore but that would not be unlikely looking on the history of those people.





> Radagast who was chosen by Yavanna for the task in Middle-earth. He did not contribute, as it look like, much to the overtrow of Sauron but it might be worth to remember that his task and love was for beast, birds and earth and in that strife he was not unsuccesful, he was sent out together with Curumo / Saruman but he left him right after the arrival to Middle-earth, maybe because he had a feeling that his and Sarumans will did not coop wery well and Saruman did never think higly about him, and as the only wizard besides Gandalf Radagast remained faithful to his task.





> Arrived at Middle-earth around Third age 1000, what happened after the fall of Sauron is not specified but it might be thought that now the task was ended he returned to his home in Valinor as Gandalf did.



Saruman
Curunir.
Curumo.




> Saruman was the name he was known under among the Northern-men in Middle-Earth and contains the word Searu / Saru meaning cunning and cunnning device. Curunir is Sindarin form given to him among the Elves in Middle-Earth and means the Man of Craft. See Curumo in Maia-Section for an explanation of that name.





> Saruman was the first of the wizards to come to the shores of Middle-Earth, he was one of noble mien and bearing, with raven hair, and a fair voice and he was clad in white and great skills he had in the work of the hand. After his arrival he travelled much and with two later comming wizards, Alatar and Pallando, both clad in sea-blue many journeys he made into the South and East and travelled into far regions of Rhûn but the two blue wizards never came back from the East.





> When Saruman settled in the West of Middle-Earth he was given the keys to Isengard and the tower Orthanc.





> Saruman had spies placed well around and in Bree it was Bill Ferny.





> During the last year of the ring-war Saruman stole food, proviant and tobacco from the Shire and brought it down the road to Sarn Ford, shipped or carried it from here to Isengaard.


----------

